# New lights?



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

Hi guys, i have a 20 litre nano reef tank, and the lighting on it is pretty poor, im wanting to upgrade them a little bit, not too expensive though, im living in the UK so uk sites and prices would be best, the picture below is the tank i have,


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.co.uk/ws/...=1&excTrk=1&lsite=0&ittenable=false#GDproinfo
Beamswork Ultra Bright Clip on nano aquarium LED light planted coral reef 40cm | eBay
Fairly cheap and might be better than what you have,both are LEDS


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

What are the lights like on the beamswork ultra bright clip light? will they do the job of making my tank look nice and so on?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would search for reveiws of the light.I run leds but not those.Beamworks seems to be a pretty reputable company though.The 1 watt bulb is above minimum lighting.


----------

